# quick project: drill bit holder



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I made this drill bit holder for various bits without proper containers that had been rattling around in my drawer. Simple, but useful:


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicely done, and has great utility.


----------

